# Game Console Emulators for Mac???



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Hi All,

Anyone happen to know if there is such a thing as gaming console emulator for Mac? You know...take...say...an XBox or Game Cube game and play it on your Mac.  

Would love to do that if it were possible.


----------



## sniper (Mar 9, 2002)

i have a ps2 emulator called "ps2 blue" i believe, but i've never had a chance to test it


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I have a Nintendo Entertainment System (NES) and a Super Nintendo Entertainment System (SNES) emulators on my mac. I really like playing Mike Tyson's Punch Out and Legend of Zelda on the NES.

James


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Hey Vertigogo
Get MacMame it emulates hundreds of great old arcade games and I love it. of course you need the roms, I collected those from rom sites for a year or so, now they are harder to find
I also have GeoMacMame, which is a Neogeo emulator, this one is really great and I have about 20 neogeo titles like King of Fighters 1999, XMen, Blazing star
etc it is really worth getting this one.
Also I have tried a snes emu, but the controls were hard to get and the graphics mediocre.
I have a N64 emu which is ok, you can play some games but they are kind of buggy. There has been mention of a Dreamcast emu in the works.
The PS one emu from connectix was really good, but is now hard to find,, eventually all consoles will be emulated on the mac
I have about 70 game roms on my Mac now that work fine I play MacMame and Geo Mame quite a bit to kill a few minutes now and then.
It is also kind of a cool feeling to know that evry arcade game we ever played can be played on your Mac now, and it looks just the same. Heck you can even download the cabinet art and game flyers.
I have about 50 jpegs of game flyersand cabinet art of old arcade classics.
I reaaly dig this stuff.
Mark


----------



## sniper (Mar 9, 2002)

i have macmame too, and finding roms on any north american server is darn close to impossible.

my trick: search yahoo for the exact rom name, then look for foreign servers. i've had success with japanese, chinese, korean, argentinian, spanish, french, and more.


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

No chance right now for a GameCube, XBox, or PS2 emulator. If you see one, its a fake. Emulation is hard to nail. People are still working on emulating the N64 and PSX properly. The PS2 is a much more complicated system and will take a while to emulate.

Take the case of the Saturn for example. That system was so complex no one has made a successful attempt at emulating it... the PS2 is way more complicated.

The XBox might be easier to emulate on the PC, as it is practically a PC itself.

Emulators will eventually be out for these systems, I have no doubt... but it will take quite a while yet.


----------



## Griller (Jan 17, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by sniper:
*i have a ps2 emulator called "ps2 blue" i believe, but i've never had a chance to test it*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I once tried program called 'Blue PS2' or 'PS2 Blue' and I later found out it was a hoax --- this was over a year ago.

You launch the program and it tells you to insert the game CD. But then it gives you a error message, something to the effect of "lead-in sector not recognized or incompatible." It sounded like a fairly convincing message and with my high-hopes that I'd found a real-live PS2 emulator I thought it was my CD-ROM drive or the PS2 disc.

I asked around and people told me that it was a hoax, it wasn't a real emulator of anything. Hopefully they weren't lying and I've been sitting on a PS2 emulator this whole time! BUT it never did work for me. Maybe you've got a real one there...(?) 

............
Griller 
everything...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Connectix had made a Playstation emulator called Virual Game Station, but I don't know what happened to it.

Otherwise if you want an emulator go to emulation.net (all Mac Emulators!) and have most things... I like to try GBA games on the emulator before buying them, not completely legal but a preference to try before buying... There are PS2, XBox and GC emulators, but at the moment they either never work or non existant in being able to find them. There is an XBox one, but it works enough to start up and crash, my friend had it. It was close to useless, so it was pointless... Emulation = Legal.
Roms = ILLEGAL... User beware.

And homebrewed roms, some of them are REALLY good, especially on the GBA...


----------



## sniper (Mar 9, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Griller:
*I once tried program called 'Blue PS2' or 'PS2 Blue' and I later found out it was a hoax *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

yeah, that's the one, and like i said, i have never tried it, so i'm sure you're right and it's bogus. it really doesn't surpise me, i just kept the file on the off chance that it might work.

right now i'm happy playing 2 on 2 open ice on macmame.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Sniper anything in particular you want?
Maybe I could trade you some Mame roms. Many are under a meg making them easy email attachments.

I see the PS 2 as very unlikely to see a emu for for a longlong time, the XBox could be ported eventually cause it's basically a 733mhz pentium 3 with a GForce video, connectix could really make 
a go of it if they could be allowed the opportunity.
Thinking of the Game Cube, it runs on a 
IBM Power PC 485MHz Gekko CPU, and a ATI 162MHz Flipper GPU video card.
I have a feeling their could be something to make that work at almost full speed on a Mac cause it's PPC based. 
I see this as a real posibility.
Mark


----------



## sniper (Mar 9, 2002)

i'm all for trading, minnes, but i'm not sure we have the same taste in roms.

i'm using my macmame to play the games i did as a kid, but for me that means games from the late 1980's and early 1990's. i got the impression you were into older stuff than that.

if you want any rom's from that era, email me, and we'll talk. as for me, these are the titles that i'm looking for (just off the top of my head).

ultimate mortal kombat 3
cruisin usa/cruisin world
smash tv
tmnt (without lines through the screen)

p.s. does anyone know if any more roms are being made? there are several games from that time that i really want, but don't seem to exist.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Connectix's PlayStation emulator is not available at least on their site anymore...


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Chealion:
*Connectix's PlayStation emulator is not available at least on their site anymore...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I have it and it plays almost all the games. I just love Gran Turismo and the Final Fantasy saga.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Connectix Virtual Game Station apparently worked well. If I recall correctly, Sony sued, and got an injunction banning the distribution of the program. After a few months, a judge lifted the injunction, and you could buy it again. I remember seeing it in stores (and the PC version, which was released later  ) as recently as last fall. Any copies in the distribution chain at the time of the Sony/Connectix agreement were still sold to the public.

If I recall correctly, Connectix prevailed but very shortly thereafter Sony made them a generous cash offer, and bought the SW (never to be seen again). Either that or they made an agreement and dropped the suit shortly before a verdict was reached (which usually indicates that the defendant was going to win).

I guess anyone who want it should have bought it when they could; it sure doesn't come up on eBay. Still, a little investigation might get you a retail copy somewhere.

Did anybody notice the slashdot story today about an agreement that Nintendo made with Sony this week? It appears to be a hoax of some kind, but just for interest's sake, it goes like this:

At one time they had a contract to produce parts of a CD-based game console (Sony agreed to make the disk drive); during a careful read of the 7-year old contract, lawyers discovered legalese that apparently means that both companies jointly own the trademark "Playstation". Sony agreed to pay Nintendo 10% of all revenue from anything Sony sells with "Playstation" written on it for the exclusive right to the name. Nintendo generously allowed Sony to spread the payments over 20 years. Last year Sony sold $US 2.3 billion worth of PS stuff.

Anyway, it's an interesting read, even though it appears to be completely unverifiable.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

The Nintendo - Sony partnership was for the Super NES, where the two companies were working on an upgrade where a CD drive would be added (PlayStation). Stuff happened, Sony pulled out and made the PS and has made billions of dollars on it.

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by gordguide:
*Connectix Virtual Game Station apparently worked well. If I recall correctly, Sony sued, and got an injunction banning the distribution of the program. After a few months, a judge lifted the injunction, and you could buy it again. I remember seeing it in stores (and the PC version, which was released later  ) as recently as last fall. Any copies in the distribution chain at the time of the Sony/Connectix agreement were still sold to the public.

If I recall correctly, Connectix prevailed but very shortly thereafter Sony made them a generous cash offer, and bought the SW (never to be seen again). Either that or they made an agreement and dropped the suit shortly before a verdict was reached (which usually indicates that the defendant was going to win).

I guess anyone who want it should have bought it when they could; it sure doesn't come up on eBay. Still, a little investigation might get you a retail copy somewhere.

Did anybody notice the slashdot story today about an agreement that Nintendo made with Sony this week? It appears to be a hoax of some kind, but just for interest's sake, it goes like this:

At one time they had a contract to produce parts of a CD-based game console (Sony agreed to make the disk drive); during a careful read of the 7-year old contract, lawyers discovered legalese that apparently means that both companies jointly own the trademark "Playstation". Sony agreed to pay Nintendo 10% of all revenue from anything Sony sells with "Playstation" written on it for the exclusive right to the name. Nintendo generously allowed Sony to spread the payments over 20 years. Last year Sony sold $US 2.3 billion worth of PS stuff.

Anyway, it's an interesting read, even though it appears to be completely unverifiable.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Hey Im not that old, when I was a kid I had to surf the net with a Pong game.
im pretty sure I have a turtles game somewhere and one of the mortal combat ones
Basically the newer the game the harder it is to get and the more likely it that it may not work, I always find with Macmame that some games only seem to work some versions of the program.
The SNK neo geo games I have are from the 1990-1999 era and are pretty cool.
I only have a handful of non snk titles from the late 90s.
I ll drop you a line sometime


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Sony first sued Connectix then settled and bought the software from them, .
They are still milking the PS1 for whatever they can squeeze out of it


----------



## SpanishJoe (Jul 9, 2001)

http://www.emulation.net


----------

